# Clydes and Tall Riders: New Ergon BX2 Hydration pack rocks!



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

Big and tall brethren,
I recently picked up an Ergon BX2 hydration pack from Competitive Cyclist. This is the first hydration pack I've owned that actually fits my long torso so I felt I had to share.

The harness comes in 2 sizes (regular and large...we need large) and is adjustable for 4 torso lengths. I set mine to "XL" length and the hip belt actually falls on my hip, and not at mid stomach like every other hydration pack out there. The sternum strap crosses at my sternum, not my lower neck. I'm so used to a tiny, sweat soaked tube of nylon (Camelbak Lobo) bouncing off my spine, that the comfort and fit of the BX2 feels odd at first. Loads are meant to be carried lower with this pack. I like this concept since every time I come down a steep, rocky decent, my Lobo is bouncing up the back of my neck. The BX2 actually feels more like a legitimate high-end back pack...like a Gregory.

The weight of the pack only, without rain cover, bladder, and bungee cord is 790g or 270g heavier than my old Lobo (sans bladder). It feels very light while on, and the internal sheet (which I believe is plastic) provides a nice, solid support.

Another nice feature is that many of the internal pockets are up high on the pack. This helps to consistently distribute loads since the water in your bladder will always be the heaviest and at the lowest part of the pack. 

The BX2 does not come with a bladder which is fine by me since I always use Camelbak bladders. But at $90 without a bladder the price is kinda steep...for me the fit is worth the price. The look of the Ergon bladder does not really excite me. I'm not sure why any one else bothers making bladders with Camelbak out there.

Sorry if this all sounds like a sales pitch. I am not affiliated with Ergon in any way. Just psyched to find a pack that finally fits. :thumbsup:


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to post your thoughts. As you know, this is a new product in the USA....only been available for like 3 weeks. Good to start seeing some feedback! Thanks!

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

No problem Jeff. 
It's nice to see companies that understand that not everyone is of the same build.
I like your Flink packs too, I just don't have the need to carry that much stuff. I'm glad you released this lighter alternative. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

The bladder looks identical to the bladder that was INCLUDED with my Hydrapak Big Sur (<$50) and is a really nice bladder...as nice IMO as the Camelbak bladder I have. So just saying...I don't think there would be any issues with the Ergon bladder other than the additional price added to the pack.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey thats great to know. I put a Camelbak on last night at REI and was like man, this thing isnt even close to fitting me. Hung it right back up.

Thanks for the tip, I am "searching" for one now.


----------



## morlysafer (Apr 26, 2007)

*BX2 on the way*

I've been anxiously awaiting the BX2 availability since Interbike. I've got one on the way with the Blackburn bladder. I'm also coming from a Camelbak lobo and dislike it for the same reasons as the OP. I hadn't seen weight stats on it yet so I'm glad to hear its only a half pound heavier than what I'm currently running. It's currently in transit and I really hope it will make it by tomorrow so I don't have to race the Cohutta 100 in my lobo! If it does I'll definitely post up a review.

Side note, has anyone seen pics of the palms of the gloves? the pics on the website only show the backs which is arguably the less important side of a glove for a rider.I like the white, they look like something a hip butler would wear.


----------



## AcemetrIcal (May 3, 2011)

*Help on dimensions...*

This bag looks great, but I can't find any information on its dimensions. I'm trying to see if a Macbook Air 13" will fit inside. Would you mind measuring the height and width of the main compartment for me? Hopefully it will be large enough.

Thanks!


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

AcemetrIcal said:


> This bag looks great, but I can't find any information on its dimensions. I'm trying to see if a Macbook Air 13" will fit inside. Would you mind measuring the height and width of the main compartment for me? Hopefully it will be large enough.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Ace,
I own a 13" Macbook Pro. It fits fine. Keep in mind this is without a bladder full of water in that compartment. That would just be stupid.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Nubster said:


> The bladder looks identical to the bladder that was INCLUDED with my Hydrapak Big Sur (<$50) and is a really nice bladder...as nice IMO as the Camelbak bladder I have. So just saying...I don't think there would be any issues with the Ergon bladder other than the additional price added to the pack.


Ergon has partnered with Hydrapak for the reservoir's


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

pastajet said:


> Ergon has partnered with Hydrapak for the reservoir's


That would explain it then...lol


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

k1creeker said:


> No problem Jeff.
> It's nice to see companies that understand that not everyone is of the same build.
> I like your Flink packs too, I just don't have the need to carry that much stuff. I'm glad you released this lighter alternative. :thumbsup:


I currently have a BD2. The flink joint is awesome, and I am concerned that Ergon is going to discontinue them in favor of this new design which also sounds cool, just not as cool as the flink. Ergon is no longer selling any of their flink joint packs on their website. What gives??? Is this the end of the flink?


----------



## AcemetrIcal (May 3, 2011)

*Update: 13" MacBook Air fits Great in the BX2!!*

Bought the BX2 and the MacBook Air 13" fit perfectly as you guys stated earlier. Added a neoprene sleeve to keep everything nice and cozy. (Speck Products Form-Fitting Sleeve for 13 Inch MacBook Air) It all fits great.

On another note, I had contacted Ergon customer support specifically about the MacBook Air 13" fitting in the pack with a removable sleeve and they sent me back this response (quite promptly I might add).

_"Our current pack, the BX2, will *not* accomodate a laptop. Thanks for checking! Our BC series is only available through Competitvecyclist.com. The BC3 will fit a laptop, but it is no longer in stock and will not be brought back into the US. The BC2 will be too small for the laptop."_​
So to Ergon's support staff, please do your homework before telling a potential customer that your product won't work for them. If it wasn't for this website you would have lost not only one sale, but possibly many. I would also recommend you add more extensive specifications to your website, this all would have been easily solved if you simply had product dimensions listed.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

Kinda harsh calling out a single employee...by name...on a public forum...for an honest mistake isn't It? Especially since your question was answered here in less than 24 hours.

Would you have preferred you bough the pack after being told it would fit, and it didn't?

You can fault Ergon for not listing size and volume specs on their site, but not for knowing if some obscure piece of non cycling related equipment will fit inside them.


----------



## AcemetrIcal (May 3, 2011)

k1creeker said:


> Kinda harsh calling out a single employee...by name...on a public forum...for an honest mistake isn't It? Especially since your question was answered here in less than 24 hours.
> 
> Would you have preferred you bough the pack after being told it would fit, and it didn't?
> 
> You can fault Ergon for not listing size and volume specs on their site, but not for knowing if some obscure piece of non cycling related equipment will fit inside them.


Point taken. Though I don't think it was an honest mistake, I think it was a response given without thought. There's a difference. But you are right about inserting her name. Consider it edited.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The BX2 is not designed around fitting a laptop computer....ie: a computer specific sleeve. The only backpack in the Ergon line that we designed around hauling a laptop computer, is the the BC3, as it is intended as a commuter/day pack.

What is put inside any of our backpacks is totally up to the consumer. When inquires are made in forums, over email, or in person about what will or will not fit, we list only the design specs the pack being inquired about.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> Ergon is no longer selling any of their flink joint packs on their website. What gives??? Is this the end of the flink?


The 'flink' style packs have been pulled out of the USA/CAN market by Germany. The remaining inventory was purchased by Competitive Cyclist in late 2010. The only Ergon pack be made available in the USA from this point forward from Ergon and retailers is the BX2 and further developments of the BX style of pack.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

ERGON said:


> The 'flink' style packs have been pulled out of the USA/CAN market by Germany. The remaining inventory was purchased by Competitive Cyclist in late 2010. The only Ergon pack be made available in the USA from this point forward from Ergon and retailers is the BX2 and further developments of the BX style of pack.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


Sorry to bring back this thread but it seems relevant to my situation. I am also a big guy with problems fitting packs and have been quite happy over the last few years with my first-gen Ergon BD1. The pack is beginning to fall apart after years of abuse and I have been looking at getting a newer model. Why is it that the flink style packs have been pulled for US/CAN? Does the BX2 get the weight off your shoulders like the flick style packs do?


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

It would be nice if the web site showed some more product details. Pockets, organization, that kind of thing.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Metamorphic said:


> It would be nice if the web site showed some more product details. Pockets, organization, that kind of thing.


Hope this helps...Grams Light Bikes - Mountain Bike and Gear Reviews, and News: Ergon BX2 Review


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

ERGON said:


> The 'flink' style packs have been pulled out of the USA/CAN market by Germany. The remaining inventory was purchased by Competitive Cyclist in late 2010. The only Ergon pack be made available in the USA from this point forward from Ergon and retailers is the BX2 and further developments of the BX style of pack.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


What a bummer! I was always interested in the flink packs but my old Camelbak wouldnt die, now it's on its last legs and I was looking at picking up an Ergon because of this thread.

The BX series looks nice but the slink just seemed cool.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

pastajet said:


> Hope this helps...Grams Light Bikes - Mountain Bike and Gear Reviews, and News: Ergon BX2 Review


That does help. Interesting looking pack. I'll have to put that on the list for the failure of my existing Ruckus.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

RatchAttack said:


> Sorry to bring back this thread but it seems relevant to my situation. I am also a big guy with problems fitting packs and have been quite happy over the last few years with my first-gen Ergon BD1. The pack is beginning to fall apart after years of abuse and I have been looking at getting a newer model. Why is it that the flink style packs have been pulled for US/CAN? Does the BX2 get the weight off your shoulders like the flick style packs do?


Got your PM, sorry for the delay!

BC and BD packs pulled from the USA/CAN markets due to slow sales and cost of warehousing. The BX Series of packs have similar traits to those seen in the BC and BD packs. The shoulder harness is fixed on the BX Series (no flink), but the shoulder harness attachment points allow for articulation while riding. There is also strategic padding on the pack to help with the venting. Cargo space is nearly identical. Organization is better, in my opinion.

While the BX Series is NOT the BC or BD Series, you will see similarities in fit and functionality. Sizing is the same.

Got out over New Years for some riding in Moab with a friend. Her first time in Moab! She rocked the BX2 fully loaded for 4-5 hour rides 2 days in a row. Her 120 lb body did very well with the pack, pack weight, and roughness of the Moab terrain.








</a>

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

It says the expanded volume is only 9L. My current Dakine Nomad (which I'm looking to upgrade) is listed as 18L. The photos of the large BX2 make it look comparable to my Nomad in terms of volume. What should I make of this?

Is there any difference between the 2011 BX2s on sale on the Ergon site versus the 2012s on Competitive Cyclist?


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

asin said:


> It says the expanded volume is only 9L. My current Dakine Nomad (which I'm looking to upgrade) is listed as 18L. The photos of the large BX2 make it look comparable to my Nomad in terms of volume. What should I make of this?
> 
> Is there any difference between the 2011 BX2s on sale on the Ergon site versus the 2012s on Competitive Cyclist?


Nope, they still have a storage capacity of 8 liters, with an expansion to 9.5. The Nomad is a much larger pack, and is more like the Ergon BC2 is 16 liters. In the Spring Ergon will have the BX3 which is 14 liters, expandable to 16 liters (14+2 designation), and the BX1 which is 7 liters.


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

pastajet said:


> Nope, they still have a storage capacity of 8 liters, with an expansion to 9.5. The Nomad is a much larger pack, and is more like the Ergon BC2 is 16 liters. In the Spring Ergon will have the BX3 which is 14 liters, expandable to 16 liters (14+2 designation), and the BX1 which is 7 liters.


That's perfect. I definitely need something closer in size to my Nomad, but obviously something that will fit my 6'7" body better. I'll keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Check out EVOC packs if you can find any in your area. The XL fits me better than any other pack I've tried. I use the largest size 30L size for guiding or backcountry epics with a ton of weight and the load is amazingly stable and comfortable. I also have the 16L for lighter loads. The built-in spine protector is nice too. We have a (well-known) pack sponsor but I buy my own EVOCs.


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

The Evocs don't seem as nicely engineered. Having owned neither I can't really confirm this though.

Ergon says the BX3 will be available in June.


----------



## bigE (Jan 22, 2005)

*How tall are some of the riders using these packs?*

I am 6'8" 240lbs, long torso...

Will these larges work? 
E


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

bigE said:


> I am 6'8" 240lbs, long torso...
> 
> Will these larges work?
> E


Hard to say. I'm 6'0 and have a little extra length left in adjustment with the pack. 6-8" might be pushing it. I can tell you there aren't many other options so it's worth a shot.


----------



## BigBanger (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm gonna have to pick one up.


----------

